# Lynnhaven - Dinks Galore



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Fished the last 3 hours of incoming on Veteran's Day. All the reports I heard and read were accurate - Dink fest. Found a hole next to the channel and picked up spec after spec dinks (9" - 13 7/8") on every drift over the hole. If I had my anchor, could have sat there and boated several dozen dinks in a short time. No sooner I found my hole, I was surrounded by motors anchored up around me. Got to love spec season in the lynnhaven. Went searching for more quality fish and pups but no luck on anything in the keeper range. 
Wanted to stick around for the turn as it was ideal timing going into late afternoon/dusk but had other commitments and had to get back home.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

It would have been cool if you would have gotten into some big ones while they were anchored around you and they all got skunked!
Hopefully the bigger ones will turn on soon.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sounds like ya had a some good action there. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

rwh said:


> It would have been cool if you would have gotten into some big ones while they were anchored around you and they all got skunked!
> Hopefully the bigger ones will turn on soon.


Btw If your looking for the bigger specs I'm avg 20'inch specs in the Elizabeth river for going on three weeks now. Almost limiting out every time .. catching on spot not really touching plastics except the small trout. Pups are around nice 4lbers.


----------



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

I've not concentrated on trout at all since I've been fishing out of my kayak but gave it a shot yesterday. Dink after dink. Being stubborn I kept at it with zero keepers being the result. I should have just gone and caught the dink drum that are around. At least they fight a little. The 12" trout are sissy little Sally fish. Super light tackle and still no fight to speak of. Remind me of small spanish mackerel.
I wonder if these things grow during the fall? Will larger fish move into the creeks? I know people fish all winter here for trout but I am new to these fish so I am not up to speed. If they are going to be this size then I am not interested in seeking them out.
Maybe I'll be trying sheepshead but then I have to find the proper bait. Nothing is easy.


----------

